# Spare Wheel



## toymaker (Mar 1, 2013)

Hi All
Off to Spain for the winter shortly and quite nervous about not having a spare wheel for my 2007 Ducato based Rapido. Anyone have any thoughts on a reasonably priced source of such an item?


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*SPARE WHEEL.*

The thing to remember is you are looking for a ducato spare forget the type of motorhome,you could look on UKcampsites as they are free to look at and join if you want too,they have lots of free ads for sale,ebay is another,or a scrap yard would help,just make sure you get the right wheel and tyre,regards H.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

or just carry a spare tyre?
peedee


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Look at the Motorhomefacts classifieds .... some wheels for sale in there :-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/classifieds/g12-accessories-for-sale.html


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I just got myself a 15" wheel and tyre to match my 4 wheels direct from Autotrail via ebay, easy, cheap and correct, see below

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171114905070?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

I have a wheel complete with legal tyre 15 inch 25 squids


----------



## warty (Jan 21, 2006)

*Wheel with tyre*

Hello claypigeon

Pm sent


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A recent thread on here implied that you should have a spare wheel when travelling in Spain.
I bought a second hand one in July for £70 with a new tyre. After a major puncture in Spain I replaced the spare tyre in France on my way home for €175 !!! After trying four tyre distributors that did not carry my 15" Continental Vancocamper tyre.
I strap my spare with a tie down strap in the garage, making it actually much more accessible than those fixed underneath the van.

Alan


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Like Sprinta I bought one from Autotrail, very pleased and tyre manufacture date was 06/13, bargain for £105 I reckon.

Nigel


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice little earner for Autotrail !!!!!

Looks like they REMOVE the spare wheels from the chassis cabs they get in and then flog 'em off to the same people who buy the (now converted) chassis cabs !!!

I am assuming thats what they do as they have sold 114 so far !!

BEWARE THOUGH some Ducato based MH's (the larger AT's like mine) have 16" wheels not the 15" that AT are selling on. 

I have a pal (in Weymouth) who has a brand new 12 month old wheel and (Michelin I think) tyre never been fitted


----------



## toymaker (Mar 1, 2013)

*Spare wheel*

Many thanks to all who responded. I have just ordered two wheels and tyres from a very pleasant young lady at Autotrail who are advertising surplus stock on eBay. This a cheap!! Way of replacing two tyres whilst retaining one of the existing as a spare. I will be advertising the the surplus wheel and tyre on eBay myself once I've sorted out what I need to keep. 
Again many thanks to all. 
Keep camping.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Nice little earner for Autotrail !!!!!
> 
> Looks like they REMOVE the spare wheels from the chassis cabs they get in and then flog 'em off to the same people who buy the (now converted) chassis cabs !!!
> 
> ...


Isn't it to do with increasing the Payload of the Vans by removing them? (not that I agree with it).

Either way it is indeed a nice little earner.


----------



## Happycampers (Mar 11, 2008)

Agree with you about Clare at Autotrail, very pleasant to deal with  

Nigel


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Nice little earner for Autotrail !!!!!
> 
> Looks like they REMOVE the spare wheels from the chassis cabs they get in and then flog 'em off to the same people who buy the (now converted) chassis cabs !!!
> 
> ...


If you read their blurb it says they are removed from vehicles that have had the alloy wheel upgrade. That's why they have 10 miles on them. New spares would have 0 miles.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Nice conspiracy theory Mr Plodd, but all current Autotrails come with a spare wheel as standard!


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

emmbeedee said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> > Nice little earner for Autotrail !!!!!
> ...


Beware. If you have alloy wheels and carry a standard steel wheel as a spare you will also have to have the correct wheel bolts, as the thickness of the wheel rim will be different. 
Brian


----------

